# Cruise control?



## charliemouse3 (May 7, 2015)

I have a question. I was just told by my dealer that according to the parts department my particular car (2015 Chevy Cruze LS) is not compatable for cruise control. Does anyone know where I can go to get it for my car? Or if its even possible?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes it is possible Rostra makes one


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might ask another dealer. IIRC, some older models just required a new steering wheel. Others also had to have a module re-flashed. But 2015 is still kinda new "to the group", so it could be different.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I have installed a few CC in the 15 Cruze since its not supported by the gm parts department at this time.


----------

